# Old Cars



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty neat picture!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

8) Good job wyogoob!! I like it.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Suitable for framing!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That pic would be cool in black and white or sepia as well. Nice photo!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks just like the Willis Homestead...


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Great shot. o-||


----------

